# say hello to my first boys



## crittercrazyJazz (Nov 29, 2013)

Here are my boys


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Adorable!! I read that you need names, what type of names do you like and do you have any ideas?


----------



## Nicole6492 (Nov 29, 2013)

Aww!!! Too cute. My girly girl has a beautiful wedge blaze too!!!


----------



## crittercrazyJazz (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you for your lovely comments! Yeah I havent named them yet, Im thinking of Max and Nev like from the show cat fish  I also like Alphie, Charlie, Darwin or Dexter. Im just so in love with them, I think they are gorgeous!... Im trying to post a new thread in anothet section of the forum but it says I dont have permission?? Ive alrealy made 3 posts on this section :S xx


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

I like Charlie for the double rex. I don't know about your other boy.. This link has a lot of names and their meanings.

http://www.ratsrule.com/males.html.


----------



## crittercrazyJazz (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes I like Charlie and max but not sure who to give which name haha Max means "the greatest" and Charlie means "free man"....my double rex is very outgoing and not shy at all so he would suit both names haha whereas my blaze is much quieter and shy but still friendly...hmmm decisions decisions....I take naming very seriously haha


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

Aww, your rats are very cute! How long have you had them?


----------



## crittercrazyJazz (Nov 29, 2013)

RexRat said:


> Aww, your rats are very cute! How long have you had them?


 Ive had them since Tuesday  xx


----------



## Meijhen (Aug 3, 2013)

They're adorable!


----------



## MChrisB23 (Nov 30, 2013)

You have some very handsome boys there!


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!;D


----------



## Wunderfluff (Dec 1, 2013)

Super cute!!


----------



## Ivory (Dec 1, 2013)

They're so cute! My friend has a dumbo double rex named Winston and I'm absolutely in love with him. I think they're absolutely adorable.


----------



## RatKix (Dec 2, 2013)

They're so cute! Congratulations!  First boys or first rats ever?


----------



## Ratty_Mama2 (Apr 13, 2013)

They're both so adorable!


----------

